
What to do with spare home broadband bandwidth? - sengork
I would like to find out whether the users here have found an interesting use case for their spare home broadband bandwidth.<p>For example hosting Linux ISOs is one answer. But what others are there? Thanks.
======
ddorian43
Help the archive team:

[http://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=ArchiveTeam_Warri...](http://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=ArchiveTeam_Warrior)

------
wkubiak
Setup a bit torrent client and help host ISOs for a multitude of open source
projects (not only linux distros).

